# 1968 SCHWINN STINGRAY RUN-A-BOUT 3-SPEED MUSCLE BICYCLE RUNABOUT S7 MINI KRATE!



## tomsjack (May 19, 2018)

*1968 SCHWINN STINGRAY RUN-A-BOUT 3-SPEED MUSCLE BICYCLE RUNABOUT S7 MINI KRATE! On Ebay*

*https://www.ebay.com/itm/1968-SCHWINN-STINGRAY-RUN-A-BOUT-3-SPEED-MUSCLE-BICYCLE-RUNABOUT-S7-MINI-KRATE/352334211699?*


----------

